# dw625 plunge spring and brass tube removal



## overthehill (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a Dewalt 625 plunge router. I want to table mount the router after removing the plunge cylinder springs and brase spring guide tubes. I have removed the springs with no trouble. The brass tube on the threaded rod side came out easily. For some reason the brass tube on the other side will not come out. It tilts to one side preventing the router from going all the way down. I have tried pulling the tube out with medical tweezers with no success. I have tried putting a wooden dowel sized to fit inside the tube to guide the base down, no luck. I have tried just installing the spring on that side. The spring does not want to go all the way down. I am getting very frustrated. Has anyone else faced this problem and solved it? I need help!!!:laugh:


----------



## charlesb (Jun 15, 2011)

overthehill said:


> I have a Dewalt 625 plunge router. I want to table mount the router after removing the plunge cylinder springs and brase spring guide tubes. I have removed the springs with no trouble. The brass tube on the threaded rod side came out easily. For some reason the brass tube on the other side will not come out. It tilts to one side preventing the router from going all the way down. I have tried pulling the tube out with medical tweezers with no success. I have tried putting a wooden dowel sized to fit inside the tube to guide the base down, no luck. I have tried just installing the spring on that side. The spring does not want to go all the way down. I am getting very frustrated. Has anyone else faced this problem and solved it? I need help!!!:laugh:


I had exactly the same problem with my Elu Type 4 router when I could not get the spring guide tubes and springs back in after removal. I found the brass tube tilting to one side made it impossible to replace the spring and spring guide tube.

Eventually I used a large lag-screw (or coach screw) to screw tightly into the brass tube, which I then pulled out with the brass tube. It took quite a lot of force to pull it out. But that was the answer to my problems. After regreasing and cleaning, the springs and spring guide tubes went back perfectly.


----------

